# 30s-40s childrens Towne Bike help info!!!???



## sfhschwinn (Jul 13, 2014)

I just got this Towne bike today. It was sitting in a shed that was falling apart with other bikes for over 20 years and has not seen the light of day in all that time except for the holes in the roof where the rain came in. I have no idea about these type of bikes. I know that the bike is all original the a spoke on each wheel are broken and all the spokes should probably be replaced before the bike is riden again. the wheels are straight and everything works. Could someone give me info on this bike and what the value would be. Thanks Steven


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jul 29, 2014)

sfhschwinn said:


> Thanks StevenView attachment 160219View attachment 160225View attachment 160220View attachment 160221View attachment 160222View attachment 160223View attachment 160224View attachment 160226




Just tossin' ya my opinion on this one since nobody else has... I would guess it to be from the 5o's or 60's (and def leaning toward the 60's). Since it's a girls bike, I'd probably pay $15 tops for it. If it was mine, however, I'd love her...clean it up real good & let the kids take it for a spin; that's priceless!


----------



## ratina (Aug 1, 2014)

I agree, I believe its 60's/70's


----------



## sfhschwinn (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks for the input but I don't see how it could be that new I was leaning towards the 30s because it has hard rubber tires and no tubes


----------



## bricycle (Aug 5, 2014)

sfhschwinn said:


> Thanks for the input but I don't see how it could be that new I was leaning towards the 30s because it has hard rubber tires and no tubes




During the '60's was when the head badges went to foil. prior to that they were aluminum. 70's some went to vinyl decals and paper.
also graphics appear 1960's. Hard tires were used on most "side walk" bikes from all eras.


----------

